# The Natives Are Restless



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

And it isn't even a full moon!:grin:

I had a whole thread vanish recently. I spent hours of time creating a extremely interesting, informative (my opinion) thread that the mods weren't impressed with for some crazy reason.

It broke my heart when it disappeared but did I cry like a baby, NO.:-D


I fought off my pain, licked my wounds and somehow muscled through the rest of the day!#-o](*,):-D


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> And it isn't even a full moon!:grin:
> 
> I had a whole thread vanish recently. I spent hours of time creating a extremely interesting, informative (my opinion) thread that the mods weren't impressed with for some crazy reason.
> 
> ...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I took it.

I wanted to frame it and hang it in a place of honor with that special lighting like at the Louvre.

When it's ready, you can come see it. 

From behind a protective barrier. Also like at the Louvre.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> but did I cry like a baby, NO.:-D


Now you have :-D


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I took it.
> 
> I wanted to frame it and hang it in a place of honor with that special lighting like at the Louvre.
> 
> ...



I knew someone must have recognized what a well thought out, true masterpiece it was. Thanks for giving it the respect it deserved, Connie!:-D


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Now that those creative juices are flowing Lee...perhaps you can continue your creations with such vivid interpretation, such is the tapestry of life. After all, there is no point in crying over spilt milk now is there.

Take the bull by the horns, and carve us another masterpiece.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Now that those creative juices are flowing Lee...perhaps you can continue your creations with such vivid interpretation, such is the tapestry of life. After all, there is no point in crying over spilt milk now is there.
> 
> Take the bull by the horns, and carve us another masterpiece.


The mods have made me super gun shy. See how they reacted to a well intentioned, warmhearted, innocent thread like the last one I posted.

It got mowed down like a sitting duck at the shooting gallery in a carnival arcade.:smile:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Holey moley. You have an evocative way with words! :lol:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> The mods have made me super gun shy. See how they reacted to a well intentioned, warmhearted, innocent thread like the last one I posted.
> 
> It got mowed down like a sitting duck at the shooting gallery in a carnival arcade.:smile:


But did they subdue your spirit ? Did they blow off your hands ?  Did they take your mind to a greater place ? Or did they simply...abandon you, in anguish....empty ??


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> But did they subdue your spirit ? Did they blow off your hands ?  Did they take your mind to a greater place ? Or did they simply...abandon you, in anguish....empty ??


OMG! 

I thought Lee was evocative!

_
.... did they simply...abandon you, in anguish....empty .... _

=D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

you guys are giving me a skull-ache. take 'er down three levels, ok?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

ann schnerre said:


> you guys are giving me a skull-ache. take 'er down three levels, ok?


Some people just have no appreciation #-o.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> But did they subdue your spirit ? Did they blow off your hands ?  Did they take your mind to a greater place ? Or did they simply...abandon you, in anguish....empty ??


Creativity requires a fertile environment so it can grow and eventually bloom. My creativity has been hunted down and murdered by prowling moderators.:-D


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Creativity requires a fertile environment so it can grow and eventually bloom. My creativity has been hunted down and murdered by prowling moderators.:-D


You mean, your artistic offering so rich in insight, deep with emotion which ebbs with the tide, and which tingles the senses like the first scent of spring on the cool breeze......is just completely over their heads ?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> You mean, your artistic offering so rich in insight, deep with emotion which ebbs with the tide, and which tingles the senses like the first scent of spring on the cool breeze......is just completely over their heads ?


Yeah something like that, I think!#-o:lol:


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> But did they subdue your spirit ? Did they blow off your hands ?  Did they take your mind to a greater place ? Or did they simply...abandon you, in anguish....empty ??


 
That was kind of arousing...


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Skip Morgart said:


> That was kind of arousing...


Yeah, is it wrong to have that feeling?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I don't understand why you dudes are interfering with my private Maggie moments.:evil:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> Some people just have no appreciation #-o.


maggie, i would probably be able to fully appreciate any day except this particular sunday. just asking for a little understanding :-$ 

besides--since when did the WDF sprout poets????

it might help if Ike would QUIT CHEWING ON MY FEET for heavens sake.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

No Lee, 
whatever 'it was', wasn't over anyones head.

Would you like me (or us) to list some of the slurs you neglected to mention?
Then you can add to your volume of poetry........Soon to be published as a overwhelming best seller.

Yeah, whatever I guess.

And now you want to play at being butch by whinning and beating your breast. Talking about (else where here) how hard you are with your children and how you're put upon alll and all.

Hmmmm, sounds like insecurity all the way to next Sunday to me.
What rock did you crawl out from under?
Go back and crawl under it.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Randy Allen said:


> No Lee,
> whatever 'it was', wasn't over anyones head.
> 
> Would you like me (or us) to list some of the slurs you neglected to mention?
> ...


 
Ok Ok, what's this all about, it's not sounding very poetic you know ! Would you like to try again ??


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

how about this--the start of a limerick, you guys can help finish it:

if my dog would stop chewing on my feet
that would be ever so sweet.
but since he won't,
i'll have to get him a bone
then he may live to see ...

IDK--inspiration for anything after line 2


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Randy Allen said:


> No Lee,
> whatever 'it was', wasn't over anyones head.
> 
> Would you like me (or us) to list some of the slurs you neglected to mention?
> ...


Hey there BOZO! I read this whacked out post 3 times and can't figure out WTF you are trying to say. I think Maggie might be having the same problem.

Near as I can figure you've been hitting the bottle at 2 in the afternoon. I try to wait until 5 most days.\\/

FYI 2 of my 3 kids are over !8 and both thanked me during private moments for the way I brought them up. The third is only 9 years old so we will have to wait and see his thoughts. Hopefully I might make it until he is 18.

Speaking of rocks, after reading your post, I'm guessing someone hit you on the head with one.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Ok Ok, what's this all about, it's not sounding very poetic you know ! Would you like to try again ??


It might take a while for him to clear out the fog!:???:#-o


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Try again? 

If my words did glow like the gold of sunshine....
and my tune were played on the harp unstrung........
would you hear my voice come through the music?......

Would you hold it close? As if your own?

The original here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVdTQ3OPtGY



As for me, I've said my piece to lee whatever his name is. 
I know what he stands for.
Randy


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Well well, look who came out from under his rock but lee whatever his name is.

Go ahead heave your big chest out. Show us how big you are. 
What's your vice Mr. big?
You missed on your first try with mine.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Randy Allen said:


> Try again?
> 
> If my words did glow like the gold of sunshine....
> and my tune were played on the harp unstrung........
> ...


Now I get it. You're upset over the size of your "piece".#-o


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Poor lee, piece envy is a terrible thing.
Most grow out of that though.
What happened lee? Mamma didn't tell you what a big boy you were?


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Randy Allen said:


> Poor lee, piece envy is a terrible thing.
> Most grow out of that though.
> What happened lee? Mamma didn't tell you what a big boy you were?


Dude grow up and stop picking on the old guys...sorry Lee!


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Doug,
If he's so old, then it's about time he grows up.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I have a strong feeling that there's an identification error happening here.

I will be happy to close this and/or edit posts if that's the case.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

The shortest poem ever:

Title: Fleas

Adam had 'em.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I have a strong feeling that there's an identification error happening here.


You have a way about you Connie :-k


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I have a strong feeling that there's an identification error happening here.
> 
> I will be happy to close this and/or edit posts if that's the case.


I told you the natives were restless. We just didn't guess how restless!:-D

I've been dieing to open fire on the clown but then you will lock it up for sure.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I told you the natives were restless. We just didn't guess how restless!:-D
> 
> I've been dieing to open fire on the clown but then you will lock it up for sure.



Having this very strong feeling that an error has happened, yes, I will close it. Thanks.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Skip Morgart said:


> The shortest poem ever:
> 
> Title: Fleas
> 
> Adam had 'em.



Ah. A poem to close with. :lol: 8)


----------

